# great site and forum



## xxknifeprtyxx (Jan 20, 2009)

already found great oil information, and coolant temp sensor howto

vortex is the only other i've found to be any good, but i prefer this setup better

thanks for all the help and for the tons of help to come in the future lol

-Steven K.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx (Jan 20, 2009)

Danke schön!

lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I thin kyour TT would be olive green in the UK


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx (Jan 20, 2009)

yes, crazy americans


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

xxknifeprtyxx said:


> yes, crazy americans


"Desert Green" :roll: An oxymoron if ever I saw one.

Welcome mate. Good to see people from the US. Are you enjoying your new Pres? :wink:


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx (Jan 20, 2009)

i kno right?

"Desert Green Pearl Effect" is the whole description..the interior is called desert grass green...that may be more of what they were going for lol

yeah, i'm not too sure about the pres, no one knows what his stance is on pretty much any issue...so it'll be interesting to see what he does...

but yeah, im digging the TT

no matter how bad a day I have at work, i get off and get in the car and it makes everything better


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

xxknifeprtyxx said:


> o matter how bad a day I have at work, i get off and get in the car and it makes everything better


Ain't that the truth... :wink:


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx (Jan 20, 2009)

i've been wanting to do a few mods to get the hp up in the 180...it has great pull from 2500-4000 rpms but is a lil lacking before and after...i just dont want this beautiful piece of machinery to turn into a pos like my civic was lol

so is there any sure thing mods that i could do to boost hp for $100-300 that isnt sending my ecu in to get remapped lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

xxknifeprtyxx said:


> i've been wanting to do a few mods to get the hp up in the 180...it has great pull from 2500-4000 rpms but is a lil lacking before and after...i just dont want this beautiful piece of machinery to turn into a pos like my civic was lol
> 
> so is there any sure thing mods that i could do to boost hp for $100-300 that isnt sending my ecu in to get remapped lol


A remap is the best value per dollar as far as performance is concerned. You could send your ECU to Wak here in the UK and have it back within a week.

A week for a big performance difference is a small price to pay plus the dollar is so good against the pound at the moment... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx (Jan 20, 2009)

very true...and i guess theres a howto on removing the ecu on here somewhere

the very thought of having to drive the horrid 96 ford escort for a week is excruciating :?

also how does the remap effect the gas milage?

coming from a civic getting 34/39 mpg to the TT with 23/29 is a lil more expensive. I'd assume the remap reduces that even more?

also, just curious...how do you guys express fuel efficiency over there? im clueless lol

thanks for all the info thus far

-Steven


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hard to believe I know, but the remap actually improves mileage too...  

This might help with the ECU...

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/amd/eculoc.pdf

Cheers

rich


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks for all your help, rich

ill have to do some research into pricing and such


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

xxknifeprtyxx said:



> thanks for all your help, rich
> 
> ill have to do some research into pricing and such


No worries mate, if you want some advice from the TT guru himself do a search for Wak on here an PM him...

Cheers

Rich 

In fact i'll PM you his email address... :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> xxknifeprtyxx said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for all your help, rich
> ...


dont forget the us gallon is a little less than uk one . regards obama i certainly aint holding my breath for any change, seen it all before !!!


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx (Jan 20, 2009)

email sent!

thanks again guys


----------

